# PSN question



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

If you own a Playstation you probably know the network is down. But what I want to know is if you will be able to redownload the games you purchased? My memory stick on my psp broke so I got a new one and I lost games like Angry Birds, Little big planet, ect..... PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's strange, I was installing the new GTA, L. A. Noir Last night from a pre order weeks ago, and there are bonus downloads you get for doing that, I was able to sine up for an account NO PROBLEM because I didn't have one for there store making an account, but when I went to the main store front to inter the codes for the bonus pack, IT WOULD NOT LOAD AT ALL, SO WHY ARE THEY DOWN, and FOR HOW LONG I WONDER LONG......HUMMMMMMMM....lol.....Cheep site anyway,....bet the reasons is because EVERONE was accessing it BECASUE OF THE NEW GTA,...


Ian


----------



## SlashDriver777 (Apr 16, 2011)

Never mind guys, its all good now. Well one good thing came out of psn being down...... the house is now clean...


----------

